

Australian footage of Neil Armstrong's moon walk - wiks
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100928/sc_afp/usspaceastronomymoonaustralia_20100928094640

======
mikek
Is it just me or is it amazing to think that such important footage could be
lost and left to become damaged?

~~~
stcredzero
Many of the NPR audio archives were at risk because it turned out that the
audio tape formulations of the 70's were defective. Many CDRs and writable
DVDs use dyes that will become corrupt in about a decade. Charles Stross has
the early 21st century comprise a "digital dark ages" in some of his books
because of a proliferation of proprietary/DRM formats.

It is both amazing and understandable.

~~~
pavel_lishin
" Charles Stross has the early 21st century comprise a "digital dark ages" in
some of his books"

Which ones? I'm trying to read more of his stuff, so far it's been hit or
miss.

~~~
almost
Glass House is one. Read Accelerando first though, Glass House is set in the
same universe but a bit later on, plus that book is awesome :)

Anyone got any other recommendations? I've really enjoyed his scifi but not so
hot on demons (they were fun, but not as interesting I don't think)

~~~
InclinedPlane
I really enjoyed Iron Sunrise. I'd also recommend Iain M. Banks and Vernor
Vinge as other authors you might enjoy.

~~~
almost
Oh yes, Iron Sunrise was cool. Love Ian M Banks too, The Culture is incredible
as a vision of a far future utopia. I've not read any Vernor Vinge but will
check it out, recommend any starting points?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Read "A Fire Upon the Deep" then "Deepness in the Sky", those are his best
works that I've read. His other stuff is solid ("Rainbow's End", "Tatja
Grimm's World", etc.) but not nearly as excellent.

~~~
auxbuss
Banks Culture books are terrific. Interesting world, great ideas, and terrific
storytelling. Not a fan of Vinge myself.

Also, it's "Rainbows End", no apostrophe. Oddly, I found this book a bit retro
in its application of tech.

~~~
InclinedPlane
_Also, it's "Rainbows End", no apostrophe._

Indeed, shamefully my fingers auto-corrected.

------
kasharoo
Fake.

